# Wacom tablet not working  on KDM



## Kosei (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,
I use Wacom tablet(CTE-430) on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and KDE4

I installed multimedia/webcamd and x11-drivers/input-wacom,
and I have been trying to follow this guide.

But I have a problem. My Wacom tablet doesn't work on KMD and KDE4.

So now I don't use any display manager(KDM) and

```
startx
```
then my Wacom tablet works well on KDE4.

Here is my /etc/rc.conf


```
keymap="jp.106.kbd"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="NO"
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
dumpdev="AUTO"
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
linux_adobe_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_logging="YES"
firewall_script="/etc/rc.fw"
fusefs_enable="YES"
cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
wacom_porttype="usb"
wacom_types="stylus eraser"
webcamd_enable="YES"
#local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
#kdm4_enable="YES"
```

and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
    HorizSync      30 - 83
    VertRefresh    50 - 75
    Option         "dpms"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GF108 [Quadro 600]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    Option         "FlatPanelProperties" "Dithering=Disabled"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Type"	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/event0"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Type"	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/event0"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
EndSection
```

How do I get my Wacom tablet to work on KDM?
thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

Have a look at this thread: [thread=31288]Getting a Wacom Bamboo CTH-470 tablet to work[/thread]


----------



## Kosei (Jul 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have a look at this thread: [thread=31288]Getting a Wacom Bamboo CTH-470 tablet to work[/thread]


I followed #2 post in that thread.

I commented out moused_enable & moused_nondefault_enable on /etc/rc.conf


```
#moused_enable="NO"
#moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
```

and I edited /etc/devd.conf.


```
attach 100 {
# We don't want moused to try to use the Wacom tablet
#       device-name "ums[0-9]+";
        device-name "ums0";
        action "/etc/rc.d/moused quietstart $device-name";
};

detach 100 {
# We don't want moused to try to use the Wacom tablet
#       device-name "ums[0-9]+";
        device-name "ums0";
        action "/etc/rc.d/moused stop $device-name";
};
```

I rebooted the FreeBSD,and


```
startx
```

then My tablet works well on KDE4.

Next,I tried to run KDM.
I added the lines /etc/rc.conf to enabled KDM.


```
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

I rebooted again,but My Wacom tablet wasn't working on KDM and KDE4.

And I followed #3 post of the earlier thread.
but It wasn't working also when KDM is enabled.

I know I can use my tablet at login and startx,
but it's a little bit troublesome

Does anybody know of a way to run with KDM?


----------



## unAmygdala (Dec 8, 2014)

What SirDice says about looking at that other thread is important for anyone who wants to set up a Wacom on FreeBSD.  The installation instructions that come with the wacom driver in the Ports tree, x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom, provide nearly complete instructions but omit the part about preventing moused from using usm0, because Wacom tablets need to use usm0.  If you want to use a mouse and a tablet (a good idea), you probably have to edit the devd.conf file as stated above:


```
attach 100 {
# We don't want moused to try to use the Wacom tablet
# device-name "ums[0-9]+";
device-name "ums0";
action "/etc/rc.d/moused quietstart $device-name";
};

detach 100 {
# We don't want moused to try to use the Wacom tablet
# device-name "ums[0-9]+";
device-name "ums0";
action "/etc/rc.d/moused stop $device-name";
};
```

Although the instructions are from 2012, they are still generally applicable for FreeBSD 9.3 and 10.1 RELEASE.


----------

